# ivory to pair



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

what would be a good pairing to put a visual ivory to .

Ivory X ?

regards 
James


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

another ivory and get an all ivory clutch


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Best, as above ^^

Cheapest would be to a Normal to get all Yellowbellys.


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

what would ivory to yellow belly produce


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> another ivory and get an all ivory clutch


I thought this is a lucy clutch???


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

madman2 said:


> I thought this is a lucy clutch???


ivory isnt a leucy, witch is the usper form on the YB

if it was blue eyed leucistic (lesser x lesser) x with another blue eye leucistic (lesser x lesser) that would be an all lucy clutch. expensive one at that lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Bar1 said:


> what would ivory to yellow belly produce


50% chance yellowbelly, 50% chance ivory.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Or put it to a Lesser for a Red Spectrum.

(50% Yellow Belly, 50% Red Spectrum)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Blackecho said:


> Or put it to a Lesser for a Red Spectrum.
> 
> (50% Yellow Belly, 50% Red Spectrum)


Oh yes indeedy.

Or find out if Butter or Mojave do the same interesting things to Yellowbelly.... I have my suspicions about the Purple Passion.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Purple Passion?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.exoticsbynature.com/tinley07/nerd1.jpg

Purple Passion royal.

If I had to guess at ingredients I'd say Mojave / Yellowbelly / Cinnamon.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice, is it a secret at the moment then?


----------



## dandare500 (Sep 10, 2008)

With granite to get an ebony (to go with the ivory)!
It is almost the opposite!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

id have a crack at saying super mojave cinny. not sure there is anything YB there, it has blue eyes. witch makes me think there is 2 mojaves involved in the breeding.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Or Butter?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Bexie said:


> id have a crack at saying super mojave cinny. not sure there is anything YB there, it has blue eyes. witch makes me think there is 2 mojaves involved in the breeding.


Although a super mojave doesn't really have blue eyes like a Blue-eyed Leucistic - they have steel-grey eyes.

The Purple Passions just look too dark to be homozygous Mojave, even if you put cinnamon in there. And the Red Spectrums have fairly pale eyes (Yellowbelly Lesser) so I figure it's just as possible for a yellowbelly mojave to have the light eyes.

Shame I don't have a yellowbelly to test the theory out with... I've got cinnamon, I've got mojave...


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Although a super mojave doesn't really have blue eyes like a Blue-eyed Leucistic - they have steel-grey eyes.
> 
> The Purple Passions just look too dark to be homozygous Mojave, even if you put cinnamon in there. And the Red Spectrums have fairly pale eyes (Yellowbelly Lesser) so I figure it's just as possible for a yellowbelly mojave to have the light eyes.
> 
> Shame I don't have a yellowbelly to test the theory out with... I've got cinnamon, I've got mojave...


i sense a rodbaston purchase coming on:whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

pastelpythons27 said:


> i sense a rodbaston purchase coming on:whistling2:


Nah, not going to Rodbaston. Just a little too far away for us this year....


----------

